
FCC Reaches Settlement with T-Mobile Regarding “Unlimited” Data Plans [pdf] - JamilD
http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2016/db1019/DOC-341800A1.pdf
======
JoshTriplett
For anyone confused about this ruling: this _isn 't_ about T-Mobile unlimited
plans that slow down from LTE to EDGE speeds after a certain amount of data;
that was well-advertised, and not apparently at issue. This is about a
different, entirely unadvertised process by T-Mobile on unlimited plans of de-
prioritizing traffic entirely after a certain point, making it appear as
though the network is simply more congested for the user after they've used a
large amount of data.

